
KDE and Slimbook Release a Laptop for KDE Fans - emilsedgh
https://dot.kde.org/2017/01/26/kde-and-slimbook-release-laptop-kde-fans
======
kylebenzle
This looks a lot like my Thinkpad x260 running KDE which cost $750 but for
about $1,100.

